# Local 11 interview



## Geo.C (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, Tomorrow morning I have an interview with the local 11 board. I was wondering if anyone that is a member of local 11 can give me any advice on what to expect. thanks again.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Geo.C said:


> Hello everyone, Tomorrow morning I have an interview with the local 11 board. I was wondering if anyone that is a member of local 11 can give me any advice on what to expect. thanks again.


There are a lot of so. Cal guys here so they may help you. 

Welcome to the forum .:thumbup:


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> There are a lot of so. Cal guys here so they may help you.
> 
> Welcome to the forum .:thumbup:


Harry are you demanding Scott Walker go?!! :jester:


----------



## sparky5454 (Mar 26, 2011)

How did ur interview go I am an apprentice for ibew local 11 and it seems like there is a lot of apprentice calls right now especially with the solar in Lancaster right now is a good time to be getting in !


----------



## Gsrspeed (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there im new here, had my interview at the local 11 yesterday and already got my score of 82% in the mail today. Does anyone know if this score is good enough to get me in this year?? Im excited and ready to start working, plus my unemployment just ran out so that sux. I was so nervous at the interview and i though my score was gonna be lower.. also my DUI didnt look good.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Gsrspeed said:


> Hi there im new here, had my interview at the local 11 yesterday and already got my score of 82% in the mail today. Does anyone know if this score is good enough to get me in this year?? Im excited and ready to start working, plus my unemployment just ran out so that sux. I was so nervous at the interview and i though my score was gonna be lower.. also my DUI didnt look good.


how did the interview go? what kind of question's did they ask?


----------



## Gsrspeed (Jun 8, 2012)

Well one of the guys said i did great...but then again I only got an 82. They asked what my hobies were, what i did for fun, how my friends would describe me, what my strengths and weaknesses were. How my driving record was. Oh and I switched the path i wanted from TSA to Inside wireman.


----------



## Geo.C (Apr 3, 2012)

sparky5454 
It went good I had my interview last Tuesday and got a phone call last Thursday if I would like to start the boot camp on the 18th this month. The interview was pretty basic to most job interviews, they asked why do you want to be an electrician and a few scenario questions. I'm very excited and truly cannot wait to start. I have been hearing a lot about heading to Lancaster when I finish boot camp.


----------



## Geo.C (Apr 3, 2012)

sparky5454 
It went good I had my interview last Tuesday and got a phone call last Thursday if I would like to start the boot camp on the 18th this month. The interview was pretty basic to most job interviews, they asked why do you want to be an electrician and a few scenario questions. I'm very excited and truly cannot wait to start. I have been hearing a lot about heading to Lancaster when I finish boot camp.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you end up in Lancaster?


----------



## Geo.C (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea I've been there for almost 7 weeks. I'm working with Taft. Potential11 are you their?


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

No I'm not in Lancaster. Congrats on getting in. WELCOME!


----------



## MEDEVAC247 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dude, idk how I did it but some how I got out of Lancaster. I'm a summer helper working for a contractor in the San Fernando Valley. I got a score of 87 on the interview so I'm hoping to get in soon!


----------



## SLATE (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm an L11 apprentice, I got in in March. Your interview score is only part of the factor that determines when you get called out. Most jobs go by zip code, as is the solar jobs in Lancaster. I interviewed an 84% in January and was able to get dispached before others with higher scores because Im in the SFV vs others in LA or Long Beach areas. 

I worked at AVSR1 for 3 days then got sent to Alpine, it went well for a couple months until the job went downhill in late May


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Gsrspeed said:


> Well one of the guys said i did great...but then again I only got an 82. They asked what my hobies were, what i did for fun, how my friends would describe me, what my strengths and weaknesses were. How my driving record was. Oh and I switched the path i wanted from TSA to Inside wireman.


why did you switch from TSA to Inside?


----------



## Mannyfresh90 (May 7, 2013)

*summer helper*



MEDEVAC247 said:


> Dude, idk how I did it but some how I got out of Lancaster. I'm a summer helper working for a contractor in the San Fernando Valley. I got a score of 87 on the interview so I'm hoping to get in soon!


ive been trying to become a summer helper but i dont know where to apply, ive tried looking online but cant seem to find out how to apply. does it have to be done in person?


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Mannyfresh90 said:


> ive been trying to become a summer helper but i dont know where to apply, ive tried looking online but cant seem to find out how to apply. does it have to be done in person?


Send me a pm.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Mannyfresh90 said:


> ive been trying to become a summer helper but i dont know where to apply, ive tried looking online but cant seem to find out how to apply. does it have to be done in person?


Why would you want to be a summer helper over being an apprentice?


----------



## Mannyfresh90 (May 7, 2013)

knowshorts said:


> Why would you want to be a summer helper over being an apprentice?


I I just think it would look good and show my interest come interview time.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mannyfresh90 said:


> I I just think it would look good and show my interest come interview time.


It will show your interest and you will learn much in the process. You should prepare to take the test as well. 

Here is helpful video:


----------



## Rgjoker (May 24, 2013)

It took 8 months, but I finally just got out of the union !! Local 351 can pucker up and kiss it!! You "brothers" are going to be out of a job in 6 months!!!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Rgjoker said:


> It took 8 months, but I finally just got out of the union !! Local 351 can pucker up and kiss it!! You "brothers" are going to be out of a job in 6 months!!!


What made you get out of the union?


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a ton of relatives in 351 and they're doing very well for themselves, a first year outside apprentice brought in just over 100k this past year. Seems like someone is bitter about something.


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

Jbowyer24 said:


> I have a ton of relatives in 351 and they're doing very well for themselves, a *first year outside apprentice brought in just over 100k this past year.* Seems like someone is bitter about something.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

What are Journeyman making????? A bazzillion dollars a year........:thumbup:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure what is so funny exactly when you're making around 30 an hour and working 60-70 a week chasing out in California Chicago along with the storms that hit out here it's extremely feasible.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

M.A.R said:


> What made you get out of the union?


Hmmm ? I'll make an educated guess here . First and foremost / lack of work , favoritism shown toward certain members who know people , no sense of job security at any given time ( any day can be your last one ) , the false promise of a better way of life that just never surfaces , and the underlying fact that no matter how good you are / how much you know / or how dedicated you are , most contractors don't hold on to you unless they have a ton of work . All these companies have their core group of " shop guys " who go from job to job . It's not a big group , but it's enough to get a company through hard times and its great for the shop guy ! At some point , there won't be enough work to keep the shoppies going , so now the contractor cuts deeper , and they get laid off . It's a vicious cycle and I really think is what makes a once great worker turn into a guy who doesn't care so much anymore because he knows what the bottom line is and that there's a last check with his name on it just around the corner . I once had an old timer tell me to consider being in the union part time work . Lately , that's exactly what it is . They say better days are coming , but I don't think you'll ever see a union building surge like in the past . Hopefully , I'm wrong ! Good luck !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Not sure what is so funny exactly when you're making around 30 an hour and working 60-70 a week chasing out in California Chicago along with the storms that hit out here it's extremely feasible.


A first year outside apprentice is making $30.00 an hour ? Damn , did I screw up , lol !


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

60% of 47.64 to start, then you have a wage increase every thousand hours you work through a seven step program. 63, 68, 72, etc. and the outside guys have been crazy busy because there aren't many of them. I'm waiting on a call now to start my apprenticeship.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> 60% of 47.64 to start, then you have a wage increase every thousand hours you work through a seven step program. 63, 68, 72, etc. and the outside guys have been crazy busy because there aren't many of them. I'm waiting on a call now to start my apprenticeship.


Lineman are always busy , so you should do fine ! Damn , the PSE and G guys near me even get paid for " storm watch " . Two Guys sitting in a truck getting paid overtime reading newspapers waiting for something to happen , lol ! Not a bad gig if you can get it ! When it comes time to work , you will be busting your ass though , so I'm sure it balances out .


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah definitely I had an opportunity to get into Pseg but its a long process and this came first so I didn't want to pass it up on the off chance Pseg didn't work. Their bennies have dropped significantly for new hires compared to union. The guys already in there are grandfathered in to theirs but every renegotiation takes more and more away.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Yeah definitely I had an opportunity to get into Pseg but its a long process and this came first so I didn't want to pass it up on the off chance Pseg didn't work. Their bennies have dropped significantly for new hires compared to union. The guys already in there are grandfathered in to theirs but every renegotiation takes more and more away.


The union is definitely a good thing and with what you're trying to get into ( more of a specialized field ) , should work well for you ? Inside J/W are a fine a dozen in every local and it's damn hard , if not impossible to employ all of them . Locals took on a lot of members when work was booming , never realizing that someday , you may end up having 50% or higher of your membership out of work . It's easy to get disheartened the longer you're not working , so I can see where he was coming from . Quitting entirely , is not a good move in my opinion , because if things turn around and he tries to get back in , good luck with that ! The economy still stinks and work is slowly coming back from this . Better days are coming or the end of the world , lol ? I prefer better days .


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Not sure what is so funny exactly when you're making around 30 an hour and working 60-70 a week chasing out in California Chicago along with the storms that hit out here it's extremely feasible.


Possible @ 30 per...... But not probable. $30 per hour isn't really a lot of money. A person making that as an hourly wage would have to average about 70 hours a week of actual work time to crack 6 figures. And that's averaged over 52 weeks.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do your math again pal at 70 per week that's gross 132k... Like I stated before , he broke 100k... Not exceeded it by a lot. That would take an average of 57 hours per week, which is extremely possible and probable doing outside work and chasing around the country.


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Do your math again pal at 70 per week that's gross 132k... Like I stated before , he broke 100k... Not exceeded it by a lot. That would take an average of 57 hours per week, which is extremely possible and probable doing outside work and chasing around the country.


OK.

$30 per hour for a 2000 hour year would equal $60,000.
To make another $40,000 at that salary he would have to make it on over time. Let's stick with the time/half @ $45 per hour, you would need another 1000 hours. That would put him at $105,000. Thats a 3000 hour year. :laughing:

Like I said, possible, but not probable. Also, that is not typical. Even if someone had a year like that, at that salary, you're not _living la vida loco_. In reality you need to live like you make 50k a year if you want to be responsible.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

2900 hours yes that's how much he worked, he got to his third step in the apprenticeship, 3000 hours, in the beginning of his second year. You obviously don't understand the overtime opportunity available to outside. Keep :laughing: though.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Jbowyer24 said:


> I have a ton of relatives in 351 and they're doing very well for themselves, a first year outside apprentice brought in just over 100k this past year. Seems like someone is bitter about something.


I read that and immediately thought no way in hell he made over 100k.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Says the automotive guy from Indiana where wages are low along with cost of living lol


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not every First year will do that, that's not what I was saying but averaging 57 hours a week is not unheard of by any means outside.


----------

